# Russell Boots



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

My feet are hard to fit properly, and I'm tired of compromising comfort for dollars. I've decided to bite the bullet and have the folks at Russell custom make some boots that I can wear when training. 

There are so many options that I can't decide which ones to buy. I want something that is waterproof, lightweight and cool so I'm leaning toward one of the varieties of Safari boots for warm weather and perhaps order a different model later for colder weather.

For those of you that have Russell boots, which ones do you prefer?

Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

The South Forty boot was designed by pheasant hunters in SD that had formed the South 40 Hunt Club. Ralph Dooley and I use to take our dogs there for the corporate hunt used for a reward system for various VP's of Marketing. One of the members wrote the ads for Russell.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Russell boots*

I have a pair of their Featherweight boots that I hunt upland birds in. My feet tend to be hot and they are perfect with a pair of heavy socks, even in very cold weather. I can go dancing in the evening after walking all day in the field in them.

I have a pair of the Cavalier boots for dog training. Again, very comfortable. I had both pairs of boots made with triple vamp construction and they are virtually waterproof.

I used to fret over the price, but then I realized I spend most of my life on my feet or in bed. So I have the best footwear and the best mattress I can find.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Russell boots*



RedRiverLabs said:


> I have a pair of their Featherweight boots that I hunt upland birds in. My feet tend to be hot and they are perfect with a pair of heavy socks, even in very cold weather. I can go dancing in the evening after walking all day in the field in them.
> 
> I have a pair of the Cavalier boots for dog training. Again, very comfortable. I had both pairs of boots made with triple vamp construction and they are virtually waterproof.
> 
> I used to fret over the price, but then I realized I spend most of my life on my feet or in bed. So I have the best footwear and the best mattress I can find.


Why do you use one pair for training and the other for hunting? (is there something about the Cavaliers that makes them less suitable for hunting.?

Likewise, is there something about the Featherweights that isn't good for general dog training?)

I'm also planning on going with triple vamp, but I don't know if it will make them a bit less comfortable...triple vamp results in a heavier boot..correct?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Russell boots*

Jeff:

The "dog boots" pull on and off. The upland boots lace up. They give more support to the annkles, but are not easy-on-easy-off like the others. I usually don't do as much walking when training as when hunting, so I went for the convenience. I occasionally wear the laceups for training when wearing shorts in hot weather. I also had the toe double layered on the bird boots, since I usually wear out the stitching on the toes of my upland boots walking through brush etc. The cap layer on the toes is glued on, so there is no stitching to wear out. They have served me flawlessly. I'm sure the triple vamp adds some "stiffness" to the boot, but they are anything but "stiff" while wearing them.

I can't speak highly enough of the boots or their quality. There is 1/2 size difference between my feet and I had never had a pair of boots to fit until I had the Russells made.

Tom Watson


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

RedRiver Tom, When you first bought your Russell boots did you outline your foot and give them the measurements as outlined on their sight? http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/russell/instructions1.html


I was wondering if this method actually gets you a pair of well fitting boots. I can screw up my foot outline.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Russell boots*

Howard:

Yes that's exactly what I did. As I mentioned, my feet are different sizes and they called me back and had me do another set of measurements and outline to verify the accuracy. The nice thing about them doing the custom fit (other than the obvious) is that they keep the lasts they use and when you need another pair/style, you don't have to remeasure.

They attend a few trade shows around the country. My friend had a pair fitted at the Dallas Safari Club last year. If you can get to one of the trade shows, they will do the measuring and drawing and you don't have to do it (or make mistakes). If you call them I'm sure they can tell you if they will be near you anytimne soon. 

Tom


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My wife bought me a pair of Russells for my birthday. It took a while for them to arrive - 3 months

I have the South Forty Bird Shooter
Great boot. Comfortable, great support, dry, wear all day without noticing them

I loved them so much, that my wife asked me if I wanted another pair for Christmas

I wanted more support on the lower foot, but loved the South 40, 

Called Russell's, they said get the Woodcock TLC, but order it with Triple Vamp, so I did

I ordered both with

Leather Lining
Heel Counters
Pull Straps
Speed Laces

Total cost around $370 per pair


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

When I ordered the second pair, I simply referred them to my prior order number

My wife did the measurements and did a great job


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I love'em.

For training I have the Safari PH's. Though they may not be waterproof, that doesn't seem to bother. The shoes fit so well. They're light and supportive. Mine are going on 8 years old now and they look like heck, but I send them back to be refurbished and they keep on going. Your feet never get tired in them.

Go with the speed laces though. Mine don't have those and I wish they did. 

My spare pair are a pair of Judy boots. They work well but they're not as lightweight as the safari's.

Angie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My second pair of Russells just arrived. They are even nicer than the first.


----------

